# Ashley and Steve WEDDING



## GotaLuvThosPens (Jun 9, 2010)

Such a pleasant couple!  Love these guys!

1.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





2. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




3.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




4. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




5.


----------



## Derrel (Jun 9, 2010)

I'm diggin' 2,3,4,and 5. The ring shot is absolutely lovely, and the puddle kissing reflection shot is also nice, and indicative of the kind of weather there was on the day. Nice stuff.


----------



## Tbini87 (Jun 10, 2010)

love the shots. definitely unique and not your everyday wedding shots. well done.


----------



## JohnS. (Jun 10, 2010)

Tbini87 said:


> definitely unique and not your everyday wedding shots. well done.



Exactly what I was thinking. Definitely different, in a good way.

Love the ring shot. What camera and lens?


----------



## dianna (Jun 10, 2010)

Pictures 3 and 4 are great! Well done. I think that the first photo would be nice, too, but it is rather flat now, maybe you could try a little contrast.


----------



## belongus3 (Jun 10, 2010)

I like the ideea on the 3 ...interesting angle


----------



## JasonLambert (Jun 10, 2010)

Well done! I agree that #1 would be a nice shot but just needs more contrast. 

Love them!

.


----------



## GotaLuvThosPens (Jun 10, 2010)

Thanks everyone!  I'm actually just using a Nikon D60 with the kit lens!!  Talk about basic... I'll be upgrading soon though.  Looking at the D300s most likely.


----------

